# ترانيم منوعة من افلام قديسين



## حميدو (18 أغسطس 2009)

* 

**  ترانيم افلام قديسين 

*​ *  ترانيم فيلم الراهب الصامت  

*​ * ترنيمة مش بالكلام القلب يطلع السما * 

​ * ترنيمة يا دنيا طالت رحلتك * 

​ * ترنيمة على بابك * 
 
​ *  ترانيم فيلم فخر الرهبنة ج1  

*​ * ترنيمة خليني اعيشلك * ​ * ترنيمة وانت معايا * ​ * ترنيمة نهاية الطريق * 
 
​ *  ترانيم فيلم ضيف من السما 

*​ * ترنيمة انا مش وحيد * 

​ * ترنيمة صوتك ضمير * 

​ * ترنيمة في كبدي كبد الشقا * 
 

​ * ترنيمة مصلوب على بابك * 
 
​ * ترنيمة يكون معاك يكون عليك * 

​ *  <h1>ترانيم منوعة من افلام قديسين

   </h1> *​ * ترنيمة يا يسوع من فيلم حياة مارمينا العجايبي * 
 
​ * ترنيمة يسوع من فيلم حياة مارجرجس امير الشهداء * 
 
​ * ترنيمة سائح في رحلة الحياة من فيلم السائح - حياة ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري  * 

​ * ترنيمة مابتنساش من فيلم حياة  سمعان الخراز * 
* 

*​ * موسيقى مقدمة فيلم القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم * 

​ * مقدمة موسيقى فيلم ايوب البار * 
 

​ *  مقدمة موسيقى فيلم ف*

*خر الرهبنة - الجزء الاول *


----------



## حميدو (18 أغسطس 2009)

+++++++++


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (25 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين لو سمحتم انا كنت عايزه ترانيم فيلم بهنام وساره و ترانيم فيلم يوستينا و كبريانوس mp3 و شكراااااااااااااا


----------

